# SKY 3DS PLUS



## THYPLEX (May 24, 2017)

Where Can i buy a Sky 3ds plus at the cheapest price ?
I'm Italian living in Italy (Rome) , if that matters


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 24, 2017)

You can look through the reseller list to find out which one you think is the cheapest for you. There are at least 3 vendors that sells in your country, if your not looking to wait 2-4 weeks from asia for shipping.

http://sky3dsplus.net/reseller.html

The average cost is anywhere between 80-100 (doesn't matter what currency your looking at), this is without a microSD. Flashcarts for the current systems tend to never be cheap.


----------



## THYPLEX (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for your reply , but another thing : 
What kind of micro SD would you like to suggest?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 24, 2017)

If you don't want to cycle through alot of roms, get a 16GB or 32GB microSD, the 32GB one will still require alot of cycling. Anything larger will require a few minutes of cycling if you have alot of roms you want to carry with you.


---

You will want to have about 512KB  set aside per rom, this is for the save file. Can reach upto 4MB on newer roms. Pokemon roms save the save data on the writeable part of the ROM, you will want to make sure you have enough space like a normal save file.


----------

